# Scottart just had to .......



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

make a Polish eagle while I was up there. Only he had to paint it. Then he cut 2 more to put Willow AK on and put in his gallery. Wonder if he'd ever tell me if they sell or not? lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Whew!!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Some mighty fine brush work on that Eagle.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Some mighty fine brush work on that Eagle.



If I told you those were my hands doing that would you believe me?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Polish eagle? In Alaska? I would think a Alaskan eagle would sell better up there. That along with bears and fishing. So my vote is, you should make one with an eagle picking up a bear with a fish in its mouth, and flying away. Something real Alaskan. 
:grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JOAT said:


> Polish eagle? In Alaska? I would think a Alaskan eagle would sell better up there. That along with bears and fishing. So my vote is, you should make one with an eagle picking up a bear with a fish in its mouth, and flying away. Something real Alaskan.
> :grin:



Gotta think of the tourists and their nationalities and where they're from. Not the locals.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Man! You guys have got the life!! 
I bet that was a fun trip!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> Man! You guys have got the life!!
> I bet that was a fun trip!!


Gotta admit it was a pretty good time ......... except saying "Yes Master Scott" all the time. lol


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

honesttjohn said:


> Gotta think of the tourists and their nationalities and where they're from. Not the locals.


Nah, I don't figure it that way. They already know their nationalities, or should, and I don't see too many other tourists caring. No, what they want to bring back from up there is something to prove where they've been.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JOAT said:


> Nah, I don't figure it that way. They already know their nationalities, or should, and I don't see too many other tourists caring. No, what they want to bring back from up there is something to prove where they've been.


He just puts Willow AK on the bottom in Old English font and there it is.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done on the part of all. A good team.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Sold it this morning. done


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

There’s a video clip of Bob Hope and James Cagney dancing together at the Friars (?) club. I think it’s easy to Google and find. In my mind, it’s how Scott and John were working together in the shop. Just two ole pros outdoing each other.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Especially the old part.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

honesttjohn said:


> Especially the old part.


When did they start spelling that with a P?


----------

